# Coolermaster 690 Mods



## Shane

Hello all,

Okay ive had this case for a while,i recently upgraded to a new Psu and gfx card and as you can see its a mess in there.

Ive always had trouble with cable management,So i was thinking i might mod inside my case with some cut outs that i can hide some cables behind the mobo tray or something?

My Psu is Modular.....but i need all those cables thats connected 

Im thinking of doing away with the IDE cable,and buying a rounded one.

Also i want to improve cooling,Its not bad as it is...my cpu idles around 37c...graphics card around 42c and are well in safe temps on load but still a heat reduction would be nicer.

Il post some pics and await some of your ideas :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

What all are you using that is IDE? Just one of those optical drives? Have you thought about perhaps just sticking with one optical drive?

Zip ties work wonders for cable management btw.


----------



## Shane

Hey mate,

Yeah its my older DVDRW...the reason im still using it is because my newer sony is very fussy to what disks it wants too read and sometimes refuses to read.

But i keep my newer sony DVDRW in there because it writes faster than my old ide one


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Yeah its my older DVDRW...the reason im still using it is because my newer sony is very fussy to what disks it wants too read and sometimes refuses to read.
> 
> But i keep my newer sony DVDRW in there because it writes faster than my old ide one



you know what i have had the same problem with the last 2 drives before my newest! weird lol

i was using my anciant drive that was like 8x read or sumit


----------



## Shane

Yeah its a nighmare reading dvds....it clicks and does not read the disk most times,But burns dvds very quck 

So Mr Funky.....what you reckon i should do to tidy my mess up in the case? 

Your setups have all been nice and tidy


----------



## susik89

I have cm690 and ide dvd drive too. I think I'm gonna get a sata drive because i cant stand the look of the ide cable, its way too big. I'll post up my pics tomorrow and maybe u'll get an idea from my cable management and use it in yours  BTW i really like that power switch mod.


----------



## WeatherMan

Sounds like Starforce could be in the air.  Have a google


----------



## Russian777

Hey, I would suggest you get this Ide cable. It will look a lot better.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DYNEX-18-UL...m5188bf19ca&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_971wt_940

And I also saw on this forum, this one guy had the same case, and it was cable managed pretty well. Maybe you can take a look at it.

http://www.computerforum.com/140791-cooler-master-cm690-mods.html


----------



## ScOuT

Here is a couple pictures for ya to look at CM 690 cases. Cable management is actually really easy with this case. 

1. Utilize the hole next to the power supply and run all your cables behind the motherboard tray. This will keep them out of sight and help the "clean" look.

2. Utilize random places, like the top of the hard drive rack. Fold all the extra cables up and zip strip them to the top. You could also run the cables along the sides of the 5 inch drive bay and hard drive rack and zip strip them in place.



mac550 said:


>



And this is mine





Keep us updated as you go...I wanna see what happens!


----------



## funkysnair

i think mac550 and scouts rigs are the ones to go by, very nice and clean


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, like people have said, just cut some holes in there and shove what you can behind the MOBO tray. Also, cable tie everything, it'll look so much better.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Those are some sweet mods, Scout and Mac. Looking forward to seeing some more.

Damn I wish my Cooler Master case had room behind the motherboard tray for the 24 pin power cable...


----------



## Russian777

ScOuT said:


> Here is a couple pictures for ya to look at CM 690 cases. Cable management is actually really easy with this case.
> 
> 1. Utilize the hole next to the power supply and run all your cables behind the motherboard tray. This will keep them out of sight and help the "clean" look.
> 
> 2. Utilize random places, like the top of the hard drive rack. Fold all the extra cables up and zip strip them to the top. You could also run the cables along the sides of the 5 inch drive bay and hard drive rack and zip strip them in place.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated as you go...I wanna see what happens!



damn thats clean.


----------



## Shane

Tks for the pics guys,

I should be starting this today...im busy this morning but have all afternoon free

Ive looked around on some sites and got some ideas,im actualy thinking of removing the bottom front Intake fan and shoving it in the middle,just inderneath the cd drive.

Because i think this was poor of Coolermaster....they have blocked that bottom fan with metal for the hdd cage so it basicly provides no intake at all.

Il probably also be removing that IDE drive,If my current Sata drive keeps on playing up i migh just replace it with an LG one or something as theyre quite cheap now.


----------



## Shane

Okay i started today,Im doing it all black inside,going to cut out some holes for those wires and i was thinking of doing what Scout and some other people have done with their rear external exhaust fan.....sticking it on the outside?

This is my progress so far,Ive emptied the case,cleaned all the components up such as fans etc.

Im going to pick up a Dremmel tommorow and begin.






I also have some Plexi-glass for the side panel 

What colour Cathodes do you think i should get?


----------



## WeatherMan

Pink


----------



## Russian777

blue cathodes for shure.


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Pink



Well ive got Pink underwear on so i dont want to over-do it with the pink 



Russian777 said:


> blue cathodes for shure.



Hmm,i dunno....i was thinking more red....for ATI


----------



## ScOuT

Bootup05 said:


> Pink



Now that is setting up the man for failure!



Nevakonaza said:


> What colour Cathodes do you think i should get?



Well...red motherboard, red ATI card and a red OCZ PSU? That's and easy question to answer Red perhaps?

I would recommend drawing the lines you want to cut with a pencil first. Really sit there and think about how you want everything first.

Once you start cutting...there is no turning back


****EDIT****

I just ordered more stuff and more mods coming to my case!

Taking out the hard drive racks...I ordered some Scythe drive bay mounts for my hard drives. They will be mounted in the top. Another Scythe Ultra Kaze and filter are going up front. I have an eVGA 780i in the mail with new RAM and a new Western Digital Black 500GB. Now, I just have to convince the house commander that a new power supply and another GTX 260 are absolutely needed...any ideas?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> Well...red motherboard, red ATI card and a red OCZ PSU? That's and easy question to answer Red perhaps?
> 
> I would recommend drawing the lines you want to cut with a pencil first. Really sit there and think about how you want everything first.
> 
> Once you start cutting...there is no turning back


Also, when you cut line the front and back of where you are cutting with masking tape.

Red would look nice, just go with LED's over a cathode, as red cathodes usually turn out to be more orange or pink.

(On a side note...id love to see someone paint the inside of a case with that fake chrome paint, i wonder what it would look like)

Maybe throw in two led fans at the top of your case aswell?


----------



## ScOuT

If you really want some ideas on Coolermaster 690 mods...go to this thread. It's with another forum but it's insane things some people have done. 

Official Coolermaster 690 Club
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-official-cooler-master-690-club.html


----------



## Kornowski

It'll look great, Shane! I think you should go red, you don't really see it all that often.


----------



## Shane

Well dan,

I read on the reviews at Overclockers and most people said thay they actualy look more pinky than red lol.....dunno what to get.

I might go green or blue,not sure 

Anyway heres the progress so far,ive been busy with other things today so didnt realy get much time to do all that much.

Ive cut the one hole in the middle of the mobo tray,on the right side.
Dunno if you can see it or not?

+ sprayed it all over black (as you can see lol)

I decided not to go ahead with the removing of the stock case fan grills,they were actualy big enough and i dont think its stops alot of air from the fans so il leave them be.






 Thats only a first coat...i think two may do it then il apply the Clear Gloss finish to protect the black spraypaint.


----------



## susik89

Looks sick. You just made me want to paint my case. I might just do that when i get some free time. Keep us updated


----------



## Shane

Tks man,

Yeah when i first got this case i wasnt realy intrested in modding it but after i saw the pics some people have posted it looks so much better.

You should do it man,i see from your siggy you already have a side window on yours so thats one less thing you have to do.

Im going to cut my panel tommorow for the plexi glass.


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Well dan,
> 
> I read on the reviews at Overclockers and most people said thay they actualy look more pinky than red lol.....dunno what to get.
> 
> I might go green or blue,not sure
> 
> Anyway heres the progress so far,ive been busy with other things today so didnt realy get much time to do all that much.
> 
> Ive cut the one hole in the middle of the mobo tray,on the right side.
> Dunno if you can see it or not?
> 
> + sprayed it all over black (as you can see lol)
> 
> I decided not to go ahead with the removing of the stock case fan grills,they were actualy big enough and i dont think its stops alot of air from the fans so il leave them be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only a first coat...i think two may do it then il apply the Clear Gloss finish to protect the black spraypaint.


It looks there like a gloss black..you may want to do a flat black, as glossy black is going to show every fingerprint, dust, and reflect light, which means much more maintanence to keep it looking good.


----------



## Shane

Okay its 90% finished....system internals is all back together,ive got to cut my door tommorow and put my glass in,Then it should be done!



Moved the 120mm fan from the bottom to the middle as an intake as it did nothing where it was...coolermaster let it fail a bit there.

Now it will blow over my GFX card 











Removing the plastic crap that prevents airflow.






And at this stage now






I tell you now guys,This was not easy cable managment at all.....again my psu cables are very short but with about 10 diffent wire layouts everything managed to go where it had too.


----------



## ScOuT

Very nice!

The cables look so much better now!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Agreed. Very nice!


----------



## Krysis

Are you going to outline the case with EL wire?


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> Very nice!
> 
> The cables look so much better now!





Bodaggit23 said:


> Agreed. Very nice!


Thanks guys



Krysis said:


> Are you going to outline the case with EL wire?



whats that? lol

I also removed the stock thermal paste from my motherboards chipset heatsinks,cleaned them off and applied AS5


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome work so far Shane!


----------



## Shane

Tks Ram,

Just overclocked again due to my OC getting reset when i remove the board.
Testing for stability with Prime95 atm.

Im about to mark my side panel ready for cutting,i was going to do this today but other things pop up and i had to do them soo...


----------



## El DJ

Damn, now you got me wanting to paint the inside of my Antec 900.


----------



## Krysis

Looks good on the borders of a window
EL Wire


----------



## Shane

Krysis said:


> Looks good on the borders of a window
> EL Wire



ah i see....nah im just going to stick with cold cathodes


----------



## Shane

FINALY! Its finished!!!!!

Sorry for the bad picture quality...im not sure what it is with my camera,Sometimes it takes pics fine and sometimes the flash goes all wierd and make my picture blurd!







I will get better pictures up.

All ive got to do now is buy some new Cold Cathodes....and a nice fan controller.


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> FINALY! Its finished!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture quality...im not sure what it is with my camera,Sometimes it takes pics fine and sometimes the flash goes all wierd and make my picture blurd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get better pictures up.
> 
> All ive got to do now is buy some new Cold Cathodes....and a nice fan controller.



looking goodl... did you spray it blurry black lol


----------



## Shane

Okay i think this is the best quality im going to get from my camera...either way its better than my last pic lol






Think i better clean da smudges of my side panel lol


----------



## Kornowski

That looks awesome, Shane! Great work. 

Where did you get the side panel from?


----------



## smellsorange

wow, very nice!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> That looks awesome, Shane! Great work.
> 
> Where did you get the side panel from?



Thanks man...I actualy got the window panel from my old cheap Icute case lol,Remember that one?

Then just cut my coolermaster panel to size....I tell you mate,It was not easy cutting through this side panel.

My dremmel couldnt handle it,I had to use a Grinder with a cutting disk as the case is quite thick sheet metal.


----------



## ScOuT

Ha...it's beautiful!

It is so much more satisfying looking at your computer after you made it "yours" with a nice mod 

What do you planned next? LOL


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> It is so much more satisfying looking at your computer after you made it "yours" with a nice mod
> 
> What do you planned next? LOL



It is,Im realy happy with how its turned out.

Hmm...so far i dont have any more plans other than blue cathodes and maybe a fan controler.


----------

